# لماذا نصلي من الاجبيه



## mera22 (29 يوليو 2009)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

كثير منا لا يفضل الصلاة بالاجبية ويفضل التلاوات والصلوات السهمية ونعترض كثيرا مع اباء اعترافنا في هذه النقطة متحاججين بانها صلوات مكررة 

فنتسائل جمعيا لماذا نصلي بالاجبية؟

يجيبنا البابا شنودة: نصلي بها لروحانيتها ومثاليتها ،ولاسباب عديدة منها:

1_لنطيل فترة الوجود في حضرة الله:

قد يقف انسان ليصلي،فيقول بضع كلمات وينتهي الامر ،ولا يجد بعد ذلك ما يقوله .ولكن المصلي بالاجبية يجد مادة دسمة للصلاة تجعله يمكن ان يقف امام الله كل ربع ساعة او اكثر ان اراد. وفي هذا يمكننا ان نقول ايضا:

2_الاجبية مدرسة نتعلم بها الصلاة :

ونحن محتاجون ان نتعلم كيف نصلي .يكفي ان التلاميذ سالوه قائلين "علمنا يارب انا نصلي"(لو 11 : 1)بالاجبية نتعلم ماذا نقول في صلواتنا ؟ وما هو الاسلوب اللائق ان نخاطب به الله. ويتدرب لساننا وقلبنا علي الحديث مع الله.

3_والاجبية تشمل كل انواع الصلوات:

ربما اذا صلي انسان بدون اجبية ،قد يذكر بعض الطلبات ويختم صلاته ،اما بالاجبية،فيدرك ان هناك انواعا من الصلوات ، منها الطلب والشكروالاتضاع وانسحاق القلب،والاعتراف والتوبة. ومنها ايضا صلوات التمجيد والتسبيح,وصلوات الحب والتامل في صفات الله الجميلة.

فانت مثلا عندما تقول "قدوس قدوس قدوس رب الصباؤؤت، السماء والارض مملؤتان من مجدك وكرامتك"........هنا انت لا تطلب شيئا . وليست هذه صلاة شكر ،ولا توبة وانما هنا تمجيد ، وتامل في قداسته وعظمته.

4_ومن مثالية الصلاة بالاجبية، انها تذكرنا بمناسبات عديدة مقدسة:

وهذه المناسبات ربما ما كنا نذكرها يوميا لولا صلوات الاجبية.
***فنحن في صلاة باكر نذكر ازلية الرب وتجسده، وانه النور الحقيقي ، ونطلب ان ينيرنا.

***وفي صلاة الساعة الثالثة ،نذكر حلول الروح القدس علي التلاميذ ،ونطلب عمل الروح فينا.

***وفي صلاة الساعة السادسة، نذكر صلب الرب عنا ، بما يحمل ذلك من مشاعر...

***وفي صلاة التاسعة ، نذكر اعتراف اللص اليمين، وموت الرب عنا.

***وفي صلاة الغروب ، نذكر الذين اتوا الي الرب في اخر النهار ، وفي الساعة الحادية عشر.

***وفي صلاة النوم ، نذكر الموت وفناء العالم والدينونة , ووجوب الاستعداد لها .

***وفي صلاة نصف الليل ، نذكر المجيء الثاني للرب ، وما يستلزمه من سهر ودموع وتوبة.......

من منا يذكر هذه المناسبات ، ويتمتع بتاثيراتها الروحية، لولا صلوات الاجبية.

5_ونحن نصلي بالاجبية لانها تحفظ عقلنا ثابتا في الله:

اذ لا تمر علينا ثلاث ساعات ، بين صلاة وصلاة ، الا ونعود للصلاة مرة اخري. وهكذا نرفع قلوبنا الي الله بالصلاة خلال فترات النهار والليل ، لا تنقطع افكارنا

ولا قلوبنا ولا السنتنا عن الاتجاه الي الله..

وهكذا عن طريق الاجبية نصل الي تنفيذ الوصية القائلة " صلوا كل حين ولا تملوا" ( لو 18 : 1) وكذلك "صلوا بلا انقطاع"( 1تس 5 : 17 )

6_وانشغال العقل بالله هكذا يمنح استحياء للفكر :

فيخجل الفكر من التفكير في خطية ، ومن التفكير في التفاهات ، نتيجة تاثره بكلمات الصلاة التي تصحبه باستمرار ... حتي في غير وقت الصلاة تكون في ذهنه، وتصد عنه شرورا كثيرة..

كما انها من الناحية الايجابية تكون مصدر تأملات.............

7_ومن مثالية الصلاة بالاجبية،انها تعودنا حفظ كلام الله وايات الانجيل:

فكل صلاة تشمل فصلا من الانجيل. والذي يتعود الصلاة بالاجبية سيجد نفسه قد حفظ عشرة فصول من الانجيل لساعات النهار ، وهجعات نصف الليل الثلاث،الي جوار حفظه للايات التي يتلوها في المزامير وهي عديدة جدا

لذلك فالمواظب علي الصلاة بالاجبية ، تراه بالضرورة يحفظ نصوصا كتابية عديدة ، وايات من الانجيل والمزامير يمكن ان يستخدمها في حيلته العادية، ويكون لها تاثيرها علي مشاعره.......

فالصلاة بالاجبية تعلمنا كيف نخاطب الله وتشمل الخشوع كما تشمل الفرح والتهليل والتمجيد والتسبيح والشكر والاتكال علي الله .وبذلك نعمل بقول المرنم

"سبع مرات في النهار سبحتك علي احكام عدلك"( مز 119 : 164 ) فليتنا نتصالح من الان مع الاجبية ونتلذذ بفترة الوجود في حضرة 
الله


منقول للامانه*​


----------



## kalimooo (30 يوليو 2009)

جميل

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يوليو 2009)

ميررررررسى ليكى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mera22 (30 يوليو 2009)

ميرسي كتير


----------

